# Outil Rechercher



## ccciolll (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je ne trouve plus l'outil « rechercher » dans la barre noire : 




Bizarre.

Et du coup, même pas en mesure de voir si une autre discussion à ce sujet est déjà ouverte


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

T'es pas tout seul.


----------



## ccciolll (10 Septembre 2014)

Je me doutais bien, mais je suis rassuré de te le lire écrire.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2014)

t'es loin d'etre un newbie macg
tu devrais avoir l"habitude

c'est la même chose à chaque event Apple
macg restreint des trucs """"le temps de l'event"""  pour faire place à la keynote
(ce qui est  agacant,  'il serait plus judicieux d'offrir cette option  keynote en plus et non pas à la place de, d'autant que  plein de gens n'ont rien à cirer de la keynote en live , ou si interessés disposent de mille moyens pour y accéder)


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

Oh miracle, c'est revenu. Saint MacG nous a entendus.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'es loin d'etre un newbie macg
> tu devrais avoir l"habitude


La blague habituelle était "ben fais une recherche car c'est multi-traité"


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> La blague habituelle était "ben fais une recherche car c'est multi-traité"


----------



## Toximityx (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

En effet la fonction "recherche" qui génère beaucoup de requêtes vers nos serveurs est désactivée quelques heures avant et après un keynote pour que les serveur ne souffrent pas.. 

Elle est de nouveau en ligne,

Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> La blague habituelle était "ben fais une recherche car c'est multi-traité"



c'était une évidence


d'autant que la recherche par moteur de recherche ( gougoule ou autre)  marche  à tout moment
avec ou sans keynote
et  même sur des sites qui veulent tenter de jouer aux grands  sites musclés mais... en enlevant des options 
(on est prié de ne pas rire  face à cette contradiction)


----------



## ccciolll (10 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'es loin d'etre un newbie macg
> tu devrais avoir l"habitude
> 
> c'est la même chose à chaque event Apple
> macg restreint des trucs """"le temps de l'event"""  pour faire place à la keynote



Ben non, je découvre. À vrai dire, je n'utilise pas souvent la recherche. En général je viens faire un tour dans Arts Graphiques voir s'il y a des questions auxquelles je saurais répondre. Et je suis mes abonnements pour les questions que j'ai posées.

De fait, je n'étais pas encore tombé sur l'absence de l'outil recherche.

En outre je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce qu'est une Keynote, quand aux event Apple, j'imagine un peu ce que ça veut dire mais je m'en tamponne grave. Pour tout dire, en dehors de son forum, je ne connais pas macg.

Une suggestion néanmoins, s'il faut couper certaines fonctions le temps d'une keynote, ne pourrait-il pas y avoir en lieu et place de ladite fonction un simple message disant que la concierge est dans l'escalier et qu'on peut s'adresser à son chien gougoule si on est vraiment très pressé ?

EDIT : soit dit en passant, gougoule est tout de même un simple chien, et on ne pourra pas lui demander une recherche DÉTAILLÉE.


----------

